
BioScrum: Planting the Seeds - bobscrummer
https://snehaltalati.com/2017/05/10/bioscrum-planting-the-seeds/
======
bobscrummer
Love the connections he makes!

~~~
agilityrockstar
Yes I agree! Thanks for sharing

